# Limbaugh has jumped the shark



## DavidS (Mar 6, 2009)

Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes

Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes

On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:


----------



## manifold (Mar 6, 2009)

I assume you mean metaphorically because that fat bastard couldn't jump a matchbox.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 6, 2009)

You know......this is proof that the GOP has finally lost it completely........their ELECTED leader is catching a whole bunch of crap from someone out on the fringes.

Nope......Limbidiot is a narcissist with an ego problem.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes




I'm surprised!

I always thought of Rush Limbaugh as a caring, thoughtful man.


----------



## Toro (Mar 6, 2009)

The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."

The day after.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 6, 2009)

i find it interesting that no one here right of center listens to a word of rush and the left crowd is obsessed with him, oberman, mathews, maddow etc.....

who listens to these people......it is like taking political advice from bono.....


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 6, 2009)

He's becoming jaded so he has to be more extreme.  The dittoheads have short attention spans but they know when he's rehashing his old shit so he has to go and get out there much more.  Hence, jumping the shark.  He is becoming a human caricature.  He'll go so far out that only the true nutcases will be there with him, the rest of his current audience will have be appalled by his antics by that time.  He needs to be careful though, if he attracts the really serious nutters he may find himself in a "Play Misty for Me" scenario.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:


first off, what is so extreme about that statement?
you DO know Ted is not in the best of health, right?
and the screws of Washington move slowly


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> 
> The day after.


and he would have said that the day before he died as well

he was a stupid musician that killed himself
give me a break that i dont feel sorry for people like that


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> ...



How about plain tasteless?  Crude?  Offensive?  Without any grace at all?  

The point is he didn't have to say it.  He chose to say it knowing his audience would be guffawing while everyone else, when they heard of it, would be disgusted.  But he's a shock jock, that's his job so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> 
> The day after.



The day after 9/11 Obama's buddy said he wished he'd bombed more people when he was bombing.

The day after.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> ...



no, he said it before. it was published on 9/11.

but i'd certainly put rush in the same category. just a fat snake oil salesman who caters to rubes like you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

Of course, you listen to him so you know what you're talking about, right?

"Rubes". I love bigotry whenever I see it displayed by the haters on the left.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Of course, you listen to him so you know what you're talking about, right?
> 
> "Rubes". I love bigotry whenever I see it displayed by the haters on the left.



yeah, i'm way over to the left. 

rube.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

Bigot.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Bigot.



just calling a spade a spade, rube.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

You know what "spade" means, right? Bigot.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You know what "spade" means, right? Bigot.



here in the big city, it's a shovel, rube.

what is it in your little slice of heaven?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, right it is, bigot. Perhaps you should do some research on the origins of the vernacular you use.


----------



## del (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, right it is, bigot. Perhaps you should do some research on the origins of the vernacular you use.



the vernacular! my, my!

i prefer the vulgate.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 6, 2009)

I really doubt you've spent much time perusing the Vulgate.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> How about plain tasteless?  Crude?  Offensive?  Without any grace at all?
> 
> The point is he didn't have to say it.  He chose to say it knowing his audience would be guffawing while everyone else, when they heard of it, would be disgusted.  But he's a shock jock, that's his job so I shouldn't be surprised.



It's tasteless, crude, and offensive to suggest that you name a bill in memorial for a man who has supposedly fought his whole life for it?

What is so disgusting about it? Seriously? If I were Senator Kennedy id be honored to see a cause I fought for become a memorial for me.


----------



## raceright (Mar 6, 2009)

del said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > You know what "spade" means, right? Bigot.
> ...



I believe the correct term is watermelon
Or maybe Mick
Or maybe greese ball
Or maybe Himy
Or maybe redneck
Or hick
Or city slicker
Its just words   owe one more Asshole


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> ...



He is if you are a "Dittohead"



Avatar4321 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > How about plain tasteless?  Crude?  Offensive?  Without any grace at all?
> ...



No, I think it is tasteless to say that a man who appears to be dying from a brain tumor will be dead soon... and I am guessing he chuckled when he said it.  The chuckling would be the tasteless part of the whole thing.  I don't like Ted either, but I would never joke about his circumstances.

Of course, I haven't listened to Ole Rush in years, so I am only guessing that he chuckled.

Immie


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> No, I think it is tasteless to say that a man who appears to be dying from a brain tumor will be dead soon... and I am guessing he chuckled when he said it.  The chuckling would be the tasteless part of the whole thing.  I don't like Ted either, but I would never joke about his circumstances.
> 
> Of course, I haven't listened to Ole Rush in years, so I am only guessing that he chuckled.
> 
> Immie



First, Ted Kennedy does not appear to be dying from a brain tumor. He is dying from a brain tumor. 

Second, there is no mention of laughing. However, I see nothing wrong with laughing at death. There is no point to life if you can't laugh. And if you cant laugh at your demise, then when can you laugh?

Third, Rush's suggestion about the bill being a memorial in his honor is hardly tasteless. It's honorable. If a Democrat suggested this after his death, everyone would be praising him for respecting Senator Kennedy. Rush suggests it and you treat it like its an insult. Please.

Why so serious?


----------



## Toro (Mar 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> ...



Perhaps, but do you feel sorry for his wife?  His daughter?  His mother and father?  His friends?  His fans?

When the Leftards took potshots at Reagan the day after he died, that was classless.  Similarly, when a musician - or anyone who has touched the lives of people, particularly one who is tormented as Cobain was - kills himself, describing that person as a human piece of trash the day after he dies is about as low as you can go.  But what do you expect from the king of the sewer media?

Rush Limbaugh is piece of shit because he says such moronic things, but I wouldn't say so the day after he dies.  Even if you disagree with him, you respect the man and all those who he has reached during a time of mourning.

There's a time and a place, but the day after someone dies is not one of those days.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 6, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think it is tasteless to say that a man who appears to be dying from a brain tumor will be dead soon... and I am guessing he chuckled when he said it.  The chuckling would be the tasteless part of the whole thing.  I don't like Ted either, but I would never joke about his circumstances.
> ...



Actually, I think the suggestion of the bill being named after Senator Kennedy is a great idea.  I don't have any problem with that.  I still hope any socialized medicine bill dies in committee.

In reply to your second point, I did say that I can imagine Rush chuckling about this AND that I had not listened to him in years.  I do not know for certain that he did, but I'd be willing to consider... only consider mind you since, I don't typically bet money I don't have... wagering that there was a chuckle involved.  I listened to Rush long enough to know that he does not present himself as a man who cares about anyone who is non-conservative.

In reply to point number 1, I know, but I was trying not to be insensitive.

As for your question about why so serious?  I wasn't aware that I was anymore serious than normal.  I just believe it is wrong to joke about another person's trouble even if that person is Senator Ted Kennedy whom I don't like at all.

edit below:

You stated:



> There is no point to life if you can't laugh. And if you cant laugh at your demise, then when can you laugh?



Laughing about your own demise is one thing.  Laughing about the demise of another human being is cruel.  IMHO
Immie


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


the two are not comparable
Reagan didnt kill himself
and, Reagan was a bit more than a drugged out musician


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really dont get you people. Rush is evil because he suggested they name the health care bill after Ted Kennedy. Seriously? If a Democrat did this youd be praising how generous it was and how great an idea it would be to honor him.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 6, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > How about plain tasteless?  Crude?  Offensive?  Without any grace at all?
> ...



Is it a strawman to take someone's point, misrepresent it and knock it down?  Well yes it is.  Right there.  Strawman.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 6, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> I really dont get you people. Rush is evil because he suggested they name the health care bill after Ted Kennedy. Seriously? If a Democrat did this youd be praising how generous it was and how great an idea it would be to honor him.



Do you mean me?

1) I never once have suggested that Rush was evil.

2) If a Democrat suggested it, I'd laugh at him and call him a brown-nosing politician.

Immie


----------



## Alpha1 (Mar 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to compare his true legacy with the crap we'll get from Washington and Mass. at his funeral service....
Well, for the record...here is the facts ..............

The  Last of The Kennedy Dynasty
 As soon as cancer was found, I noticed the immediate attempt at canonization of old Teddy by the main stream media. They are saying what a "great American" he is.  I say, let's get a couple of things clear & not twist the facts to change the real history.


1.    He was caught cheating at Harvard when he attended it.  He was expelled twice, once for cheating on a test, and once for paying a classmate to cheat for him.

2.    While expelled, Kennedy enlisted in the Army, but mistakenly signed up for four years instead of two.   His father, Joseph P. Kennedy, former U.S. Ambassador to England (a step  up from bootlegging liquor into the US from Canada  during prohibition), pulled the necessary strings to have his enlistment shortened to two years, and to ensure that he served in Europe, not Korea, where a war was raging.  No preferential  treatment for him like "he" charged President Bush received.


3.    Kennedy was assigned to Paris , never advanced beyond the rank of Private, and returned to Harvard upon being discharged.  Imagine a person of his "education" NEVER advancing past the rank of Private.

 4.    While attending law school at the University of Virginia, he was cited for reckless driving four times, including once when he was clocked driving 90 miles per hour in a residential neighborhood with his headlights off after dark.  Yet his Virginia driver's license was never revoked.  Coincidentally, he passed the bar exam in 1959, amazing!!!

5.    In 1964, he was seriously injured in a plane crash, and hospitalized for several months.  Test results done by the hospital at the time he was admitted had shown he was legally intoxicated.  The results of those tests remained a "state secret" until in the 1980's when the report was unsealed.  Didn't hear about that from the unbiased media, did we.

6.    On July 19, 1969, Kennedy attended a party on Chappaquiddick Island in Massachusetts .  At about 11:00 PM, he borrowed his chauffeur's keys to his Oldsmobile limousine, and offered to give a ride home to Mary Jo Kopechne, a campaign worker.  Leaving the island via an unlit bridge with no guard rail, Kennedy steered the car off the bridge, flipped, and into Poucha Pond. 

7.    He swam to shore and walked back to the party, after passing several houses and a fire station.  Then two friends returned with him to the scene of the accident.  According to their later testimony, they told him what he already knew, that he was required by law to immediately report the accident to the authorities.  Instead Kennedy made his way to his hotel, called his lawyer, and went to sleep.  Kennedy called the police the next morning and by then the wreck had already been discovered.  Before dying, Kopechne had scratched at the upholstered floor above her head in the upside-down car.  The Kennedy family began "calling in favors", ensuring that any inquiry would be contained.  Her corpse was whisked out-of-state to her family, before an autopsy could be conducted.  Further details are uncertain, but after the accident Kennedy says he repeatedly dove under the water trying to rescue Kopechne, and he didn't call police because he was in a state of shock. It is widely assumed Kennedy was drunk, and he held off calling police in hopes that his family could fix the problem overnight.   
 Since the accident, Kennedy's "political enemies" have referred to him as the distinguished Senator from Chappaquiddick.  He pled guilty to leaving the scene of an accident, and was given a  SUSPENDED SENTENCE OF TWO MONTHS.  Kopechne's family received a small payout from the Kennedy's insurance policy, and never sued.  There was  later an effort to have her body exhumed and autopsied,  but her family  successfully fought against this in court, and  Kennedy's family paid their attorney's bills... a "token of  friendship?" (Questions remain as to whether she was pregnant.) 

8.    Kennedy has held his Senate seat for more than forty years, but considering his longevity, his accomplishments seem scant.  He authored or argued for legislation that ensured a variety of civil rights, increased the minimum wage in 1981, made access to health care easier for the indigent, and funded Meals on Wheels for fixed-income seniors and is widely held as the "standard-bearer for liberalism".  In his very first Senate role, he was the floor manager for the bill that turned U.S. immigration policy upside down and opened the floodgate for immigrants from third world countries..

9. Since that time, he has been the prime instigator and author of every expansion of and increase in immigration, up to and including the latest attempt to grant amnesty to illegal aliens.  Not to mention the Pious grilling he gave the last two Supreme Court Nominees, as if he were the standard bearer for the nation in matters of right.  What a pompous ass ! 
10.    He is known around Washington as a public drunk, loud, boisterous and very disrespectful to ladies.  JERK is a better description than "great American".  

Let's not allow the spin doctors to make this jerk a hero -- how quickly the American public forgets what his real legacy is...


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> 
> The day after.



Maybe Rush called Cobain a human piece of because Cobain was addicted to narcotics.

Oh wait...


----------



## crpravens (Mar 6, 2009)

We are suppose to feel sorry for Senator Kennedy? I sure don't


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

crpravens said:


> We are suppose to feel sorry for Senator Kennedy? I sure don't




Yeah...he brought this brain tumor on himself, through his evil socialist liberal agenda!


----------



## DavidS (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> ...



Incorrect. The interview with William Ayres was done a week or so before 9/11 and published on 9/11. Newspapers are published BEFORE the sun rises, meaning that interview was printed and in the hands of people already on the flight. Bill Ayres did not say that he wish he had killed more people after 9/11. He said he did not do enough to stop the war in Vietnam. When you're quoting something, please actually have your facts right.


----------



## DavidS (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't you say you were leaving?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 6, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Is it a strawman to take someone's point, misrepresent it and knock it down?  Well yes it is.  Right there.  Strawman.



What exactly did i misrepresent? Why is it tasteless, crude and offensive to name a bill after a man?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:



The libbies on your mother ship,huffpost,DU and KOS were clapping with glee the day after Tony Snow died of cancer.

The day after..


----------



## Vel (Mar 6, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...




Not meaning to seem insensitive, but, I bet Ted Kennedy KNOWS that the brain tumor is going to end his life. It's becoming a sad world when people are so offended by the truth. My guess is that Kennedy would be quite honored to have the universal ( read socialist ) health care bill named for him. As a Kennedy, I'm sure he's probably made a list of monuments, scholarships and other tributes that he'd like to sponser and have bear his name. People need to learn to hear the truth without swooning.


( As a side note before you assume that I can't understand what the family is going through.. My dear father was diagnosed with a brain tumor the same week that Kennedy was diagnosed. Not having the medical resources available to Ted Kennedy, our family said goodbye to my Dad on Christmas Eve 2008.)


----------



## editec (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, right it is, bigot. Perhaps you should do some research on the origins of the vernacular you use.


 


This research, which you OBVIOUS didn't bother to do, but which you took the time to accuse someone else of not having done, took me less than a second to find.  

You're wrong, naturally.




> To "*call a spade a spade*" is to speak honestly and directly about a topic, specifically topics that others may avoid speaking about due to their sensitivity or embarrassing nature. Brewers Dictionary of Phrase and Fable (1913) defines it as
> To be outspoken, blunt, even to the point of rudeness; to call things by their proper names without any beating about the bush.
> Its ultimate source is Plutarch's _Apophthegmata Laconica_ (178B) which has &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#954;&#945;&#966;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#954;&#945;&#966;&#951;&#957; &#955;&#949;&#947;&#959;&#957;&#964;&#945;&#962;. &#963;&#954;&#945;&#966;&#951; means "basin, trough", but it was mis-translated as _ligo_ "shovel" by Erasmus in his _Apophthegmatum opus_. Lucian _De Hist. Conscr._ (41) has &#964;&#945; &#963;&#965;&#954;&#945; &#963;&#965;&#954;&#945;, &#964;&#951;&#957; &#963;&#954;&#945;&#966;&#951;&#957; &#948;&#949; &#963;&#954;&#945;&#966;&#951;&#957; &#959;&#957;&#959;&#956;&#945;&#963;&#969;&#957; "calling a fig a fig, and a trough a trough".
> The phrase was introduced to English in 1542 in Nicolas Udall's translation of Erasmus, _Apophthegmes, that is to saie, prompte saiynges. First gathered by Erasmus_:
> ...


 

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## crpravens (Mar 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > We are suppose to feel sorry for Senator Kennedy? I sure don't
> ...



No more like him killing a woman from drinking and driving


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

crpravens said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > crpravens said:
> ...



She was bound to die eventually.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

manifold said:


> I assume you mean metaphorically because that fat bastard couldn't jump a matchbox.



which one Teddy or Rush?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know......this is proof that the GOP has finally lost it completely........their ELECTED leader is catching a whole bunch of crap from someone out on the fringes.
> 
> Nope......Limbidiot is a narcissist with an ego problem.



and the elected leader seems bothered by it....a guy out on the fringe....that doesnt say much for the elected leader....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

Immanuel said:


> No, I think it is tasteless to say that a man who appears to be dying from a brain tumor will be dead soon... and I am guessing he chuckled when he said it.  The chuckling would be the tasteless part of the whole thing.  I don't like Ted either, but I would never joke about his circumstances.
> 
> Of course, I haven't listened to Ole Rush in years, so I am only guessing that he chuckled.
> 
> Immie



i wonder if Mary Jo's family is "concerned" about the bloated ones "circumstances"


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 6, 2009)

DavidS said:


> ...
> 
> "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says.
> 
> ...



Does that mean we'll all look like Ted Kennedy?

View attachment $tedkennedy.bmp


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> Perhaps, but do you feel sorry for his wife?  His daughter?  His mother and father?  His friends?  His fans?




why should i feel sorry for his fans?......


----------



## editec (Mar 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


 
I think were I Teddy K I wouldn't find much solace in that.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > We are suppose to feel sorry for Senator Kennedy? I sure don't
> ...



Earl Hicky would call it Karma.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> crpravens said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



so that makes it ok dipshit...oh look,that explains it,your from were the asshole is from....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 6, 2009)

editec said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > crpravens said:
> ...


ed, if you were ted K, i have no doubt that girl WOULDNT have died
i doubt you would have left the scene nor would you have waited to get help for 9 hours


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 6, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> that explains it,your from were the asshole is from....



Actually, I'm from a place that speaks (and writes) English.

Translation, please!


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 6, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Bigot.



Allie, allie, Del is an equal oppertunity insulter. So don't get you panties twisted.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 7, 2009)

Avatar4321 said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a strawman to take someone's point, misrepresent it and knock it down?  Well yes it is.  Right there.  Strawman.
> ...



Your strawman tendency is apparent to even the most casual reader of this thread.  If you can address a point or an argument please do do.  Please don't set up strawmen.  My hay fever goes nuts


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 7, 2009)

You know......maybe it would be funny if Limbidiot ended up with brain cancer...........


----------



## del (Mar 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> I really doubt you've spent much time perusing the Vulgate.



i'd wager i've spent more time with it than you've spent with a dictionary, rube.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 7, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > No, I think it is tasteless to say that a man who appears to be dying from a brain tumor will be dead soon... and I am guessing he chuckled when he said it.  The chuckling would be the tasteless part of the whole thing.  I don't like Ted either, but I would never joke about his circumstances.
> ...



It would be my hope that her parents have given in to the fact that justice was not and will not be served in this case.  It would be my hope that they were able to move on and in some way get over the pain this had to have caused them.  Although, being the parent of three children, I can not possibly imagine getting over the death of one of them especially the murder of one of them and the idea that the killer was known, rich, powerful and free!

Does anyone know if her parents are even still alive?  I can't imagine they are.

Edit: I was reading "parents" in your post and you clearly said family, but my first paragraph still applies to the family.

Immie


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 7, 2009)

I repeat, Universal Health Care is not socialized medicine.

I think  you're right Diuretic.  He is a lot like Howard Stern.  He was the shock jock, now he's just an older man trying to be dirty.  Rush has lost his luster through time, drugs, big ceegars, young hookers, three marriages and a world that just doesn't get that shocked anymore.

He's a frigging talk show host who needs to do this crap to stay in the slime light to keep his show ratings at 1.4 million a day.

He is also showing a lot of US who aren't radical right, what the current Republican party stands for:  whatever might work.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheap Photoshop trick.  Put Kennedy's head on Limbaugh's body.


----------



## editec (Mar 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


 
I don't know, DC, but I appreciate you thinking that of me.

Back when I was younger and drinking a lot, I was not the kinder, gentler, reponsible  editec you think you know me to be today.

Nor do I think the Barnstable police would have treated me with the kid gloves they handled Teddy with, either.

But no man should be judged based solely on one bad thing he did in a moment of blind panic, either.

Who really knows what any of us might do if we found ourselves drownding in a car when we're three sheets to the wind?


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 7, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:



And Rush continues to do his part in making Republicans more obscure ...


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 7, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The day after Kurt Cobain killed himself, Rush called him a "human piece of trash."
> ...



False.  The interview was done before 9/11.


----------



## rcajun90 (Mar 7, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:



I'm a Republican but I have never liked Limbaugh.  He has always seemed to be the mean spirited fat little rich kid.  Those are not endearing qualities.


----------



## editec (Mar 7, 2009)

rcajun90 said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> ...


 

I don't think he started out wealthy.

I think he's worked hard to become the nasty pice of work he appears to be.

He stuck his formerly liberal finger in the winds and saw that he'd be a more successful radio jock pandering to the stupid right wingers than the intelligent right wingers.

He deserves his fortune.

Lord (quite literally) knows he's paying for it.


----------



## Red Dawn (Mar 7, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> 
> On his radio show Friday, Rush Limbaugh suggested that Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA) would be dead by the time health care reform legislation passes. "Before it's all over, it'll be called the Ted Kennedy memorial health care bill," the talk show host says. He says President Obama has moved on to health care because he can't solve the economic crisis. Listen, via Media Matters:




Fat boy says some crazy shit, but this doesn't seem that bad.  Unless I'm missing some context. 

Kennedy is sick and could be dead soon.   Was Fat boy hoping for kennedy to die, like Fat boy hopes for the nation to crash and burn with a democrat in charge?   I didn't get that impression


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 7, 2009)

You know.....the more I think about it, the more Limbidiot appears to act more like Cartman on South Park.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 7, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > that explains it,your from were the asshole is from....
> ...



you know exactly what i mean....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 7, 2009)

Red Dawn said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> ...


 


ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....the more I think about it, the more Limbidiot appears to act more like Cartman on South Park.


 leave it to fucking moronic liberals like you to attack someone based on something other than a position or opinion


----------



## editec (Mar 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Red Dawn said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...


 
Fat, drug, addicted, hypocritical hatemongering liars like him do tend get our special attention, that is true.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 7, 2009)

editec said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Red Dawn said:
> ...


yes, you do


----------



## Meister (Mar 7, 2009)

> But no man should be judged based solely on one bad thing he did in a moment of blind panic, either


.

One bad thing would be drunk, and hit a tree, one bad thing would be drunk, and punch someone. 
But, to leave someone to die because of the politics involved, along with morallity, *is not just  one bad thing*  I would hope you know the difference, unlike Ted kennedy.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 7, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...




Tasteless? Crude? Offensive?  Without grace?

As if Ted Kennedy is tastful, elegant and something short of offensive...  and has ever advanced a trace of grace.

How much grace did Kennedy provide Mary Jo Kopechne when he left her to die AFTER HE DROVE HIS CAR OFF A BRIDGE?

Even pretending that Ted Kennedy is anything but a loathesome piece of shit is embarassing to the human species...  I wouldn't walk off the sidewalk to spit on Ted Kennedy if his sorry leftist ass was on FIRE in the street.

The simple fact is that you people fear Ruch Limbaugh because he is an effective advocate for America and the bed-rock principles on which she rests and it's just no more complex than that...


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 7, 2009)

I had to work hard at this. But I made it through it.

Relevance to my point=zero.

Did I tell you that Limbaugh used to be on his high school wrestlng team?

Really he was.

Sumo.

That isn't relevant either.  But if you're going to fuck a thread up then I may as well join in.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

rcajun90 said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > Limbaugh: Kennedy Will Be Dead By The Time Health Care Bill Passes
> ...



Nothing unique there... as there are MANY REPUBLICANS that lend credence to absurd PC notions such as 'mean spiritedness'... which they inevitably find in American contests of left-think but rarely IF EVER find in leftist contest of American ideas.

What's more, they're the same group which called for amnesty of illegals, halfwit "centrist' SC nominees who they felt were best suited because of their vagina, and the massive expansion of medicare entitlements because, 'they're needed so badly by so many seniors who have to make a choice between life saving drugs and life sustaining FOOD!'  You know... the same one's that advocated for A TRILLION DOLLARS IN DEFICIT SPENDING ONTO THE CLEAR AND PRESENT NATIONAL SECURITY NEEDS and the spending required by the half dozen catstrophic natural disasters...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 8, 2009)

You know.......I think the most newsworthy story that Limbidiot could possibly do would be to end up in a car wreck (from drinking and getting blowjobs from young women), and then die after about 3 weeks (a la Terry Schiavo).

Same for you Puberty Infinite.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...






> Tasteless? Crude? Offensive?  Without grace?
> 
> As if Ted Kennedy is tastful, elegant and something short of offensive...  and has ever advanced a trace of grace.
> 
> ...




No relevance?  LOL...  I just can't get my fill of how leftist MUST misuse words to make their fallacious point.

rel·e·vant [réll&#601;v&#601;nt]
adj 
1.  connected: having some sensible or logical connection with something else such as a matter being discussed or investigated 


So where a response speaks directly to the subject and the specific elements advanced with regard to that subject, within the initiating argument, you conclude that there is no relevance...

Yet as the definition of "relevant" proves that relevance is a condition wherein the 'speech is connected, having a sensible and or logical connection with the matter being discussed...' so where you project that Limbaughs position was crude, tasteless and absent of grace; your position fails to note that Ted Kennedy, was and remains crude, tasteless and lacking in grace; you feel that a position which speaks to specific, intrinsic elements of Ted Kennedy's history, must conceal any accurate recollection of or conclusion drawn from that history, and in so doing evoke an revisionist depiction of Kennedy by speaking in terms which reflect elegance, taste and grace.

Perhaps you'd like to define relevance as you're using it here...  

And when you fail to do so, you will solidify you're position which advocated for the concealment of a Leftist Presidential candidates historical record, where that record is not conducive to his potential viability for high public office; you want Kennedy's record to be concealed; you want to hide his life long focus on TED KENNEDY TO THE DETRIMENT OF ALL OTHERS, behind the hoisting of the facade which he used to hide his self-centered debauchery; and to get there you need to redefine taste, elegance and grace; and require that any reference to Kennedy's history is counter to those concepts... 

It's a lie; an overt attempt to deceive... except where it's unbridled foolishness.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I think the most newsworthy story that Limbidiot could possibly do would be to end up in a car wreck (from drinking and getting blowjobs from young women), and then die after about 3 weeks (a la Terry Schiavo).
> 
> Same for you Puberty Infinite.



Yes, I'd say that comment truly bespeaks the nature, as well as the depth of your intellect; it captures the scope and breadth of your ideology; but it's true strength, is the light it casts upon the impotent rage, born from your flaccid intellectual means.

 Bravo... 
.
.
.
.
  *BRAVO!*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 8, 2009)

Beats being a brain dead knuckle dragging Marine like yourself.

You're a fucking bullet sponge without a brain.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I think the most newsworthy story that Limbidiot could possibly do would be to end up in a car wreck (from drinking and getting blowjobs from young women), and then die after about 3 weeks (a la Terry Schiavo).
> 
> Same for you Puberty Infinite.



Yes, I'd say that comment truly bespeaks the nature, as well as the depth of your intellect; it captures the scope and breadth of your ideology; but it's true strength, is the light it casts upon the impotent rage, born from your flaccid intellectual means.

 Bravo... 
.
.
.
.
  *BRAVO!*  



ABikerSailor said:


> Beats being a brain dead knuckle dragging Marine like yourself.
> 
> You're a fucking bullet sponge without a brain.



Brilliant...  at least to the extent of your means.  What else could have potentially been advanced to better underscore your inadequcies?

 Well said...


----------



## sitarro (Mar 8, 2009)

Rush is laughing at all of you while flying in a Gulfstream G550 trying to decide what incredibly expensive thing he will do each evening, with which gorgeous female fan who's enamored with him..........what are you clowns doing?


Oh yea, as for that drunken pile of shit Kennedy, I hope he lives for years in the largest amount of agony possible.......... karma, ya know? 

Obama's a faggot that is too chicken shit to debate Rush, Rush would destroy him and expose obama for the fraud that he is.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 8, 2009)

Limbidiot would out debate Obama?

What color is the sky in YOUR world?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Limbidiot would out debate Obama?
> 
> What color is the sky in YOUR world?


yes, Rush Limbaugh would out debate Obama
as long as he was denied his teleprompter, hell, anyone could at that point


and the sky is generally blue in MY world, what is it in yours?


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 8, 2009)

When you say "debate" I assume you mean not a "fifteen minute rant between ads".


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 8, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> When you say "debate" I assume you mean not a "fifteen minute rant between ads".


its ok, i doubt you have ever actually listened to a whole show, let alone enough to actually understand what Rush does


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

ROFLMNAO... So the 'feeling' is that Limbaugh who has spent 20 years talking about his ideological beliefs to tens of millions of people 5 DAYS A WEEK for THREE HOURS A DAY... with no teleprompter... 

This guy, will somehow be at a disadvantage because the person he's dedating is some cult leader who's never accomplished a DAMN THING except step into various political slots which were laid out before him by dubious characters... domestic terrorists, Marxist activists, corrupt power players and absurd 'religious' leaders with anti-American, pro-Revolutionary Islamic tendencies...

Funny stuff...  keep dreamin'.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 8, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I think the most newsworthy story that Limbidiot could possibly do would be to end up in a car wreck (from drinking and getting blowjobs from young women), and then die after about 3 weeks (a la Terry Schiavo).
> 
> Same for you Puberty Infinite.



Yes, I'd say that comment truly bespeaks the nature, as well as the depth of your intellect; it captures the scope and breadth of your ideology; but it's true strength, is the light it casts upon the impotent rage, born from your flaccid intellectual means.

 Bravo... 
.
.
.
.
  *BRAVO!*  



ABikerSailor said:


> Beats being a brain dead knuckle dragging Marine like yourself.
> 
> You're a fucking bullet sponge without a brain.



Brilliant...  at least to the extent of your means.  What else could have potentially been advanced to better underscore your inadequcies?

 Well said... 



ABikerSailor said:


> Limbidiot would out debate Obama?
> 
> What color is the sky in YOUR world?



ROFLMNAO... 

Sweet CONCESSION!

Ya did the best ya could rust picker...  ya poor pathetic fuck!


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "debate" I assume you mean not a "fifteen minute rant between ads".
> ...



talk shit


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 9, 2009)

Limbidiot would not last more than 15 minutes against ANYBODY.  He doesn't have the required intelligence.......

He's a fucking republican.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 9, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.......I think the most newsworthy story that Limbidiot could possibly do would be to end up in a car wreck (from drinking and getting blowjobs from young women), and then die after about 3 weeks (a la Terry Schiavo).
> 
> Same for you Puberty Infinite.



Yes, I'd say that comment truly bespeaks the nature, as well as the depth of your intellect; it captures the scope and breadth of your ideology; but it's true strength, is the light it casts upon the impotent rage, born from your flaccid intellectual means.

 Bravo... 
.
.
.
.
  *BRAVO!*  



ABikerSailor said:


> Beats being a brain dead knuckle dragging Marine like yourself.
> 
> You're a fucking bullet sponge without a brain.



Brilliant...  at least to the extent of your means.  What else could have potentially been advanced to better underscore your inadequcies?

 Well said... 



ABikerSailor said:


> Limbidiot would out debate Obama?
> 
> What color is the sky in YOUR world?





			
				PubliusInfinitum said:
			
		

> ROFLMNAO...
> 
> Sweet CONCESSION!
> 
> Ya did the best ya could rust picker...  ya poor pathetic fuck!





ABikerSailor said:


> Limbidiot would not last more than 15 minutes against ANYBODY.  He doesn't have the required intelligence.......
> 
> He's a fucking republican.



ROFLMNAO... this idiot opens a debate and loses two of two posts and SHE'S CALLING HER OPPOSITION IDIOTS! 

HYSTERICAL!  (In at least two contexts and on several levels...)  ain't delusion GRAND?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?

Or......have you lost the ability to differentiate between genders?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2009)

Old Rocks said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Diuretic said:
> ...


yup, you do


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 9, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?
> 
> Or......have you lost the ability to differentiate between genders?


he's doing it as a form of an insult to you, and judging from your reaction, i'd say he hit his target on the first volley


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 9, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?
> 
> Or......have you lost the ability to differentiate between genders?



Pub does it all the time.  Apparently he did it once in third grade and everyone found it funny.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 10, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?



Yeah... you're a feminized dude... I got it, Sis...  What's the problem?


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?
> ...



Exactly... I like to speak to the voice that is being imparted...  when that voice is feminine, I am all about respect for the ladies.; even when they're crazier than a shithouse rat, sporting a beard and an adams-apple.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 11, 2009)

Halp!  I'm being crushed by signature lines!


----------



## sitarro (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like Camille Paglia has a few words to say about Rush.......... and Baracky's boys and girls.

Camille Paglia on Obama, Rush and Daniela Mercury | Salon



Heads should roll
President Obama's clumsy, smirky staff is sinking him -- and resurrecting a deflated GOP! Plus: Lay off Rush! And a Brazilian diva, up close and electric

By Camille Paglia



March 11, 2009 | Free Barack!

Yes, free the president from his flacks, fixers and goons -- his posse of smirky smart alecks and provincial rubes, who were shrewd enough to beat the slow, pompous Clintons in the mano-a-mano primaries but who seem like dazed lost lambs in the brave new world of federal legislation and global statesmanship.

Heads should be rolling at the White House for the embarrassing series of flubs that have overshadowed President Obama's first seven weeks in office and given the scattered, demoralized Republicans a huge boost toward regrouping and resurrection. (Michelle, please use those fabulous toned arms to butt some heads!)



First it was that chaotic pig rut of a stimulus package, which let House Democrats throw a thousand crazy kitchen sinks into what should have been a focused blueprint for economic recovery. Then it was the stunt of unnerving Wall Street by sending out a shrill duo of slick geeks (Timothy Geithner and Peter Orszag) as the administration's weirdly adolescent spokesmen on economics. Who could ever have confidence in that sorry pair?

And then there was the fiasco of the ham-handed White House reception for British Prime Minister Gordon Brown, which was evidently lacking the most basic elements of ceremony and protocol. Don't they read the "Iliad" anymore in the Ivy League? Check that out for the all-important ritual of gift giving, which has cemented alliances around the world for 5,000 years.

President Obama -- in whom I still have great hope and confidence -- has been ill-served by his advisors and staff. Yes, they have all been blindsided and overwhelmed by the crushing demands of the presidency. But I continue to believe in citizen presidents, who must learn by doing, even in a perilous age of terrorism. Though every novice administration makes blunders and bloopers, its modus operandi should not be a conspiratorial reflex cynicism.

Case in point: The orchestrated attack on radio host Rush Limbaugh, which has made the White House look like an oafish bunch of drunken frat boys. I returned from carnival in Brazil (more on that shortly) to find the Limbaugh affair in full flower. Has the administration gone mad? This entire fracas was set off by the president himself, who lowered his office by targeting a private citizen by name. Limbaugh had every right to counterattack, which he did with gusto. Why have so many Democrats abandoned the hallowed principle of free speech? Limbaugh, like our own liberal culture hero Lenny Bruce, is a professional commentator who can be as rude and crude as he wants.


Yes, I cringe when Rush plays his "Barack the Magic Negro" satire or when he gratuitously racializes the debate over Philadelphia Eagles quarterback Donovan McNabb, who is a constant subject of withering scrutiny for quite different reasons on sports shows here in Philadelphia. On the other hand, I totally agree with Rush about "feminazis," whose amoral tactics and myopic worldview I as a dissident feminist had to battle for decades. As a student of radio and a longtime listener of Rush's show, I have gotten a wealth of pleasure and insight from him over the years. To attack Rush Limbaugh is to attack his audience -- and to intensify the loyalty of his fan base.

If Rush's presence looms too large for the political landscape, it's because of the total vacuity of the Republican leadership, which seems to be in a dithering funk. Rush isn't responsible for the feebleness of Republican voices or the thinness of Republican ideas. Only ignoramuses believe that Rush speaks for the Republican Party. On the contrary, Rush as a proponent of heartland conservatism has waged open warfare with the Washington party establishment for years.

And I'm sick of people impugning Rush's wealth and lifestyle, which is no different from that of another virtuoso broadcaster who hit it big -- Oprah Winfrey. Rush Limbaugh is an embodiment of the American dream: He slowly rose from obscurity to fame on the basis of his own talent and grit. Every penny Rush has earned was the result of his rapport with a vast audience who felt shut out and silenced by the liberal monopoly of major media. As a Democrat and Obama supporter, I certainly do not agree with everything Rush says or does. I was deeply upset, for example, by the sneering tone both Rush and Sean Hannity took on Inauguration Day, when partisan politics should have been set aside for a unifying celebration of American government and history. Nevertheless, I respect Rush for his independence of thought and his always provocative news analysis. He doesn't run with the elite -- he goes his own way.


----------



## Diuretic (Mar 11, 2009)

Camille Paglia the famous economist?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2009)

> first off, what is so extreme about that statement?
> you DO know Ted is not in the best of health, right?
> and the screws of Washington move slowly



Rush is a drug addict and not in the best of health himself.  Is it ok to talk about his likely early demise as well?  It's contemptible.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 11, 2009)

> Yes, I cringe when Rush plays his "Barack the Magic Negro" satire



ROFLMNAO... I LOVE that parity...  It does two things... First it cracks me up... SECOND: and most importantly, it gives the opportunity to point out that it was a LEFTIST that coined the phrase... NOT RUSH.  

Rush just picked up up.. slapped it on a standard and ran with it...  It's hilarious!


----------



## jillian (Mar 11, 2009)

the word is *parody*

just sayin'

and since you get nothing right ever... Paul Shanklin, who wrote the song is a CONSERVATIVE (not a "leftist" by any definition) who has been appearing on Limbaugh's show since 1993.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Shanklin

don't you ever get facts straight?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> > first off, what is so extreme about that statement?
> > you DO know Ted is not in the best of health, right?
> > and the screws of Washington move slowly
> 
> ...


fuck off bitch


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2009)

jillian said:


> the word is *parody*
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> ...


so fucking what?
he didnt COIN THE TERM
you are showing how ignorant you are once again


http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-ehrenstein19mar19,0,5335087.story?coll=la-opinion-center

have some education


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > first off, what is so extreme about that statement?
> ...



Hmm, another bitter Rush supporter.  What a surprise.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 11, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Camille Paglia the famous economist?



She spoke about Rush in the editorial that I quoted.


----------



## sitarro (Mar 11, 2009)

jillian said:


> the word is *parody*
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> ...





Actually Jillian, You are half right. Paul Shanklin, the extremely talented musician(makes Bruce look like the joke he is) and satirist was inspired by a column that Rush pointed out to him. Those are the actual* facts*.

This is the actual opinion piece written by a *very liberal,**homosexual, black* columnist. This would be a perfect example where Rush has found something written in a national newspaper by a liberal columnist, brings it to the attention of the public and is then blamed by imbeciles for saying it and being a racist.

Obama the 'Magic Negro' - Los Angeles Times

LOS ANGELES TIMES
Opinion

Obama the 'Magic Negro'
The Illinois senator lends himself to white America's idealized, less-than-real black man.
By David Ehrenstein, L.A.-based DAVID EHRENSTEIN writes about Hollywood and politics. 
March 19, 2007
AS EVERY CARBON-BASED life form on this planet surely knows, Barack Obama, the junior Democratic senator from Illinois, is running for president. Since making his announcement, there has been no end of commentary about him in all quarters &#8212; musing over his charisma and the prospect he offers of being the first African American to be elected to the White House.

*But it's clear that Obama also is running for an equally important unelected office, in the province of the popular imagination &#8212; the "Magic Negro."

The Magic Negro is a figure of postmodern folk culture, coined by snarky 20th century sociologists, to explain a cultural figure who emerged in the wake of Brown vs. Board of Education. "He has no past, he simply appears one day to help the white protagonist," reads the description on Wikipedia Magical negro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .*

He's there to assuage white "guilt" (i.e., the minimal discomfort they feel) over the role of slavery and racial segregation in American history, while replacing stereotypes of a dangerous, highly sexualized black man with a benign figure for whom interracial sexual congress holds no interest.

As might be expected, this figure is chiefly cinematic &#8212; embodied by such noted performers as Sidney Poitier, Morgan Freeman, Scatman Crothers, Michael Clarke Duncan, Will Smith and, most recently, Don Cheadle. And that's not to mention a certain basketball player whose very nickname is "Magic."

continued at link.......


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2009)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, Infinite Puberty.......you DO realize that I'm a dude, right?
> ...



Not really a problem......I just wish that a colon jouster who smiles like a donut such as yourself should really get it.....

I'm hetero gay boy.  But.......I understand.......a couple of Zimas and you're wanting to pull of yer panties and throw your legs up in the air.

But.......I don't fuck blow up dolls.  Take your fantasies elsewhere motherfucker.


----------



## Meister (Mar 11, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



!!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


nope, just aways wanted to say that to you


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the word is *parody*
> ...


 


sitarro said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the word is *parody*
> ...


 LOL beat ya to it


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Do I know you?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


gee, using the same name and avatar from another message board
stop playing dumb, oh wait, your not playing


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 15, 2009)

Two out of three Americans who have an opinion of Limbaugh have an unfavorable opinion of him.
That's not really someone whose name a national political party should have on their marquee as one of their stars.


----------



## Meister (Mar 15, 2009)

NYcarbineer said:


> Two out of three Americans who have an opinion of Limbaugh have an unfavorable opinion of him.
> That's not really someone whose name a national political party should have on their marquee as one of their stars.




Actually, I'm not so sure that 2 out of 3 Americans have a negative opinion of him.  Polls can be skewed, and I'm not sure where you got that information?
Also, it's the liberal hacks that associate Limbaugh as a marquee player in the republican party.  Not the repubs, and certainly not Rush.  So, I surmise, that you are a liberal hack to even bring this up. 

Just a footnote to NY...I'm not a republican, I'm just conservative


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

Imus ended up being diagnosed with prostrate cancer this morning......

Too bad it wasn't Limbidiot instead.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 16, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Imus ended up being diagnosed with prostrate cancer this morning......
> 
> Too bad it wasn't Limbidiot instead.



Imus is a scumbag too, from what I understand.  I'm not talking about politics.  I don't even know what his politics are.  I just know personally, he's a racist greedy prick.  At least that's how I see it.  Even with the cancer kids, I hear he does that for scumbag reasons too.  

Now I don't wish Prostate Cancer on the man though.  That would make me worse than him.  

But now Rush.  He causes enough people misery with the policies and lies he promotes, that maybe it wouldn't be such a bad thing if he went to hell sooner rather than later.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

You know what I'd REALLY like to see on the news?

Limbidiot getting his ass kicked by someone in the street, once a week, for 6 months.

Now THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know what I'd REALLY like to see on the news?
> 
> Limbidiot getting his ass kicked by someone in the street, once a week, for 6 months.
> 
> Now THAT'S entertainment!



Did you see any of the CPAC speech.  I love it that Olberman kept playing clips of him bouncing up and down for about a week after.

HI-larious.


----------



## Meister (Mar 16, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'd REALLY like to see on the news?
> ...



Sarah...I knew you were a big Olbermann fan, doesn't say much for your intelligence, though.  Biker Boy ....that thought process comes from someone with an IQ of 40 or less.  Be proud of that OK?  Geeze, 2 birds of a feather....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 16, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know what I'd REALLY like to see on the news?
> ...




Rush's bouncing doesn't hold a candle to 'Pop-Up-Pelosi' during Obama's yak-fest.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah......Pelosi was a Whack-a-Mole imitation that whole speech.

Limbidiot is just a bouncing bag of gas.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

Meister said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Meister, apparently you don't HAVE a fucking brain, so therefore no IQ.  What are you, one of them lobotomized ditto heads?  How's it feel to be a clone motherfucker?

Fuck off ya goddamn pedant.....smile like a donut and go please purists.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 16, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Omg, he looked like a Macy's parade float bouncing like that.


----------



## Meister (Mar 16, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I wouldn't know sailor boy.  But I do know that anyone who wants *someone* beat up...has to have an IQ of 40 or less.  Now that you responded as you did, I give you a single digit IQ.  Your post is so typical of a left wing nut job.  Take your best shot..sailor boy.   I still say your


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

Meister said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Really?  Then I suppose that you think MMA fighters, as well as other people (boxers, martial artists, etc), all have an IQ of 40 also?

Total fail for the blanket statement you low born polish gutter slut.  

Then.....there is the fact that I had to get screened REPEATEDLY for all the things I volunteered for in 20 years of Naval Service.  Had to go through psych screenings, IQ and personality tests, as they don't let people play with guns who are  bullies.  Nor do they let them work with Top Secret material either.

As far as the "liberal" label?  Might wanna try again donkey puncher, I'm independent.

Smile like a donut asshole, and go blow someone else.

Personally?  I hope that your alligator mouth goes off when your canary ass is exposed, and one of those 40 IQ types stomps your guts into the ground.

Come to Amarillo, and I'll do it myself.


----------



## Meister (Mar 16, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I'll just let those words of yours speak for themselves.  There was no thought process when you wrote what you did.  By the way...I stand corrected,,your an *independant left wing nut job.* I stand by what I say tricycle sailor boy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2009)

Really ya penis puffer?  138 is what I test at.


----------

